# How about some cowboys and bucking bulls?



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 11, 2009)

Went to the PBR tonight, was a blast! Got to see Cody Lambert, Chris Shivers, Mike Lee, J B Mauney and Ross Coleman to name just a few.







In this pic you have JB Mauney, Kody Lostroh and Guilherme Marchi, Top three in the standings as of Round One































Man I'll tell you, the bull riders are brave (or is it crazy



) but these guys, the bullfighters, goodness, they had SEVERAL good/close saves tonight


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 11, 2009)

Gray Safety Mare, she was hoot to watch and definitely knew her job


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

I bought my daughter tickets for Christmas last year. She's a big PBR fan and said that was the best gift she's ever gotten and expects the same thing this year. Gotta say you got some really great pictures - kinda surprised me to see them since no camera's were allowed at the show she went to in St. Louis.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 12, 2009)

I've wanted to go to one for a long time now, was/am a HUGE Justin McBride fan but he's retired now



It's amazing how young some of these guys are, think the youngest was 20, but majority was 21-25, but real "down-home" country boys.. We were allowed having cameras, think it depends on the venue, I couldn't take my really good camera (wish I could have!) because it has removable lenses, and you're not allowed cameras or video cameras that can take video or audio recordings..


----------



## Stef (Oct 12, 2009)

Great pictures! I have always wanted to go see a PBR event. I also was/am a BIG fan of Justin McBride.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 12, 2009)

Leave it to me.....the 4th picture in your 2 set......am I looking at that guys knee....were his pants falling down while he was getting thrown around on the bull?? Its hard to tell B/C it looks like the distance between his knee and his foot would be way off.


----------



## Dona (Oct 12, 2009)

LittleRibbie said:


> Leave it to me.....the 4th picture in your 2 set......am I looking at that guys knee....were his pants falling down while he was getting thrown around on the bull?? Its hard to tell B/C it looks like the distance between his knee and his foot would be way off.



LOL....that's the elbow of his right arm you are looking at, "LittleRibbie"!

And I must also say.....those are great shots! How were you able to get those pictures?


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh...Im such a dope...I can see it clear as day now. Thanks Dona!


----------

